# Eseguire comandi all'avvio - .xsessionrc?

## pingoo

Ciao, vorrei eseguire dei comandi ad ogni accesso grafico, al momento uso gdm/gnome 3 ma sarebbe preferibile una soluzione generica. Dalle ricerche avrebbe dovuto essere sufficiente creare il file .xsessionrc ma non pare eseguire nulla.

```

xinput set-int-prop "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" "Evdev Wheel Emulation" 8 1

xinput set-int-prop "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" "Evdev Wheel Emulation Button" 8 2

xinput set-int-prop "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" "Evdev Wheel Emulation Axes" 8 6 7 4 5

```

Gli stessi comandi funzionano correttamente eseguite direttamente. Idee?

----------

## Zizo

Per iniziare potrebbe essere d'aiuto 

```
man xinit
```

anche se personalmente utilizzo la cartella "/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d".

----------

## ago

Puoi screare uno script bash, con i comandi che desideri e aggiungerlo ad avvio automatico(menu di gnome).

----------

## pingoo

@zizo: non ho individuato come usare xinit, in particolare dal manuale mi pare abbia senso quando non è in uso un display manager, nel mio caso gdm3. L'altra soluzione non mi piace molto, vorrei più una cosa per utente, ma per il momento mi sa che la userò  :Wink: 

@ago: in realtà ho gnome3 ma la versione dietetica  :Smile:  e non ho trovato nulla a riguardo. Poi preferirei qualcosa che funzionasse anche se decidessi di avviare ad es. fluxbox o chi per lui

----------

## cloc3

pam_exec ?

----------

